# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Powerlifting Abs?

## avizzle

I want to first say that this thread is not about getting an absurdly low BF% or running a lot, but in powerlifting do strong abs come as an auxiliary benefit or is there something I should be doing to strengthen my core? Is there anything that you all do or no? Thanks a lot.

----------


## akh 1985

a**ominal muscles are very important.

They will get worked when heavy deadlifting and squating and should be a staple in your routine

I usually do abs after both my me and de squat/deadlift training

weighted crunches and leg raises are my favorites

----------


## Doc.Sust

here is what todo for the core
grapplers
weighted crunches,
standing abs on pulldown machine
leg raises 
side bends

core is very important for stability

----------


## avizzle

Thanks. I knew of their importance and their workout when used as an auxilliarly muscle but thanks for those ideas. Doc Sust what do you mean when you say "standing abs on pulldown machine?"

----------


## Doc.Sust

http://asp.elitefts.com/qa/default.asp?qid=4107&tid=104

----------


## scottish

Never knew they were in Ohio..

----------


## akh 1985

> Never knew they were in Ohio..


 :Hmmmm:

----------


## scottish

:Shrug:

----------


## scottish

ELITEFTS
138 Maple Street London, Ohio 43140 | Phone 888.854.8806 Fax 740.845.0498
If you have problems, questions, or comments please email or give us a call:

----------

